# Bylaws, Regulations & Legislation (petitions) Posts:READ BFORE POSTING



## elevan

*Read thoroughly before posting this type of topic.*



> As we all know the items listed in the title of this post are always changing, being added to, or totally new items are being presented. In the past these controversial items have been considered and shown themselves to volatile for these forums.
> 
> But seeing that when one is involved in agriculture, hobby farming, or just has a few pet farm animals these items can have huge impacts on us all and are relevant to this forum. Thus we are proposing a limited short term experiment on this forum for items that relate to farming, food, or animals.
> 
> 
> Here are the ground rules proposed for people who want to discuss regulations, bylaws and legislation.
> 
> 1. Post has to say legislation in the title.           Legislation:______________
> 2. Full text of the legislation or proposed item has to be posted or linked to in the first post.
> 3. No discussion about which party or politicians back or fight this legislation that could be considered flaming, derogatory or posted to start political debate.
> 4. Discussion is centralized on the legislation itself and what can be done about it, considering this is where the harm or good really comes from.
> 5. Anyone who starts a political debate or commentary gets a full point warning. NO EXCEPTIONS!
> 6. No outside links to inflammatory and sensationalistic articles surrounding these subjects.
> 7. All posts must appear in the Me, My herd, My family section considering most here have multiple species in their care.
> 8. *Deviation from this format will result in the thread being removed from the forum.*


Original Discussion found here .
Questions pertaining to posting this type of topic should be directed to the original discussion thread .


----------



## elevan

Posting of legislative topics (including petitions) needs to follow ALL of the guidelines listed above.

Thank you.


----------



## elevan

A reminder of how to post these types of topics.


----------

